
Do Programmers Need a Union? - oh-kumudo
https://www.izenda.com/blog/programmers-union/
======
chmaynard
The concept of collective bargaining in the software employment space is a
non-starter for a variety of reasons. Instead, I think the time is ripe for
software professionals to start insisting on written employment contracts,
along the lines of the contracts that companies typically give their senior
executives. It's all about leverage. If a company wants you badly enough, they
will negotiate and agree to your terms in writing.

------
dekhn
a struct would be better

~~~
DrScump
I'd prefer more cache.

